# Returning Customer



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm a former customer of directv is there currently any good deals out there. Havent had service with them almost 2 years. Looking for hd/dvr with two bedroom uphook.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Look online at their site. As a returning customer after that long you should be able to get the new customer deal.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

scarylibrary23 said:


> I'm a former customer of directv is there currently any good deals out there. Havent had service with them almost 2 years. Looking for hd/dvr with two bedroom uphook.


they are always running deals it all depends on what you want to pay.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> Look online at their site. As a returning customer after that long you should be able to get the new customer deal.


It takes at least 2 years of the account being disconnected to get the new customer offer.

Returning customers (account being reactivated within 2 years) get offers based on the account status when the account was disconnected. If you were a good customer, you'll be able to get more. You would need to call to see what your account qualifies for.


----------



## scarylibrary23 (Jul 31, 2008)

think i disconnected in may of 2011 so i dunno


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

scarylibrary23 said:


> think i disconnected in may of 2011 so i dunno


your good but if you want the most for your money wait till august and get the nfl season for free.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

donalddickerson2005 said:


> your good but if you want the most for your money wait till august and get the nfl season for free.


There's a good chance the offers will start in June or July, but I would agree waiting if you wanted to get the best offers. The HR44 may be more abundant at that time as well.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yes I wanted to say July but I figured to be on the safe side give it an extra month. Heck we had to wait till the free preview was over to get nhlci.


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

There are also the costco and referral deals. You can get a $200 gift card by ordering through the costco website and you can also use a current subscriber's account number and get $10 off for 10 months. You can also stack both discounts for maximum savings.

For the costco deal you do not need to be a costco member and you can use the gift card without a membership.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

Other reason I love it is in a few weeks we will have the golf masters and DirecTV does awesome I hate the main channel but being able to watch who or what hole I want to is awesome.


----------



## Brubear (Nov 14, 2008)

raj2001 said:


> There are also the costco and referral deals. You can get a $200 gift card by ordering through the costco website and you can also use a current subscriber's account number and get $10 off for 10 months. You can also stack both discounts for maximum savings.
> 
> For the costco deal you do not need to be a costco member and you can use the gift card without a membership.


Costco is installed by Smart Circle International. I have more issues with their installs than any other company, possibly because they are doing so many more. I would not personally recommend a Sam's, Costco, Menards or Best Buy dealer offer for that reason. IMHO & YMMV.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

goinsleeper said:


> It takes at least 2 years of the account being disconnected to get the new customer offer.


Since WHEN??? I disco'd back around in September, & within a week of that, started getting "come back as a new customer" offers e-mailed CONSTANTLY...still been getting them every couple weeks since...


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

dishrich said:


> Since WHEN??? I disco'd back around in September, & within a week of that, started getting "come back as a new customer" offers e-mailed CONSTANTLY...still been getting them every couple weeks since...


Its always funny that after you leave that is when they go 'we want to help you'. I just hope DirecTV doesn't get as bad as dish.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

dishrich said:


> Since WHEN??? I disco'd back around in September, & within a week of that, started getting "come back as a new customer" offers e-mailed CONSTANTLY...still been getting them every couple weeks since...


Yep, I recently switched and got email the next day with those same offers, and I'm getting them about every other day now.

Not to mention the 4 calls with the same offers.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

donalddickerson2005 said:


> Its always funny that after you leave that is when they go 'we want to help you'. I just hope DirecTV doesn't get as bad as dish.


In my case, D* had made a pretty decent offer before I made the decision to switch. But I wasn't switching because of money, I was switching because I wanted some channels that D* didn't have in HD that I wanted.

Had the channels I want been there, I'd still be with D*.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> In my case, D* had made a pretty decent offer before I made the decision to switch. But I wasn't switching because of money, I was switching because I wanted some channels that D* didn't have in HD that I wanted.
> 
> Had the channels I want been there, I'd still be with D*.


I have been told that, please tell me what channels DirecTV does not show that dish does. I am not trying to be mean but all of my shows are in HD.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

dishrich said:


> Since WHEN??? I disco'd back around in September, & within a week of that, started getting "come back as a new customer" offers e-mailed CONSTANTLY...still been getting them every couple weeks since...


A "New Customer" offer is for those who do not have an account with D*. After 2 years of being disconnected, an account is basically archived for the information and an individual can setup new service. This is different than a returning customer or "Winback" offer. Usually the perks are close to the same, if not the exact same. I was merely referencing the difference in my original post.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

donalddickerson2005 said:


> I have been told that, please tell me what channels DirecTV does not show that dish does. I am not trying to be mean but all of my shows are in HD.


Well since you did ask...*at the time I dumped D* last summer*, this is what D* did NOT have in HD, that E* DID:

Our 3rd local PBS, that D* will still NOT add in HD
Bloomberg
Cooking
GSN
G4 (of course, D* doesn't carry it even in SD...)
H2
HLN
Hub
ID
LMN
MavTV
OWN
Reelz
RFD
Sportsman
Style
EPIX 1-3
Indie-plex
Retro-plex

Since then, E* has ALSO added:
We
Fuse
IFC (yea, I know D* JUST now finally spoon fed it out as well...)
(Sundance HD is currently up in testing & is expected to be added in Feb)

The big thing for me was that I was *totally sick & tired of watching HLN in letterbox* on my HDTV's; pretty pathetic that even lowly Comcast here has had this (& several other channels) in HD for almost TWO years (along w/DISH & U-verse here) while the "leader in HD" couldn't see fit to add it until a couple weeks ago.   (yea, I know a couple of those others were *just now* added by D* - too little, too late for me!)

The ONLY channels that I wish E* had, are Smithsonian & (just now) TV Land - but certainly NOT enough to go back to D*, at least for now. :nono:

Since I could care less about sports channels (all the missing ESPN's) & the Disneys, (I don't have kids & I sure as hell don't watch it...) I'm getting WAY more HD now that I actually watch, than I did w/D*.
Between this fact & being stuck with POS, dog-a$$ slow HR20's that D* refused to replace, I simply had lost patience w/paying D* all this $$$ for 3rd rate service!
After E* gave me an AWSOME deal to upgrade my current, limited Welcome Pak w/supers & 3 SD receivers to *3 HD DVR's* (& 1 HD receiver) all at NO charge - along w/the DVR fee being waived for a year - there was NO way I could turn this down; wish I had done it sooner. (upgraded to AT250, of course)


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

goinsleeper said:


> A "New Customer" offer is for those who do not have an account with D*. After 2 years of being disconnected, an account is basically archived for the information and an individual can setup new service. This is different than a returning customer or "Winback" offer. * Usually the perks are close to the same, if not the exact same.*


OK, what IS the (real) diff then...*the point is*, whatever you want to call it, it's NOT a big deal for a "just disco'd sub" to get the SAME offers as new customers, ONCE you pull the plug entirely - obviously by all the posts here to this effect. Although in my case, they also offered to pay $200 toward the ETF of my "new provider" - which frankly, is a joke, considering the ETF would be almost DOUBLE this...thx but NO thx.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

donalddickerson2005 said:


> I have been told that, please tell me what channels DirecTV does not show that dish does. I am not trying to be mean but all of my shows are in HD.


For me it was the Epix movie channels and Reelz in HD. Otherwise the differences between the two are minimal enough to not be an issue for me.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> For me it was the Epix movie channels and Reelz in HD. Otherwise the differences between the two are minimal enough to not be an issue for me.


That's what I am saying this guy say hln well we get it in HD and I do not know of one singe thing that is on epix that I would even watch. But I do know that I like sports and dish doesn't come close to the coverage that DirecTV has.
For the others that the guy listed some are in HD and well most of them I do not even watch so not a big deal to me even if they are in SD.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

donalddickerson2005 said:


> That's what I am saying this guy say hln well we get it in HD and I do not know of one singe thing that is on epix that I would even watch. But I do know that I like sports and dish doesn't come close to the coverage that DirecTV has.


Very true, Dish doesn't do sports as well as Direct. For me Dish's sports coverage is fine and I won't miss a single sporting event that I want to watch and that would be true even with the miserable cable company we have down here. Sports is not on my list of things to worry about!

But the reason we have 2 similar in many respects, sat providers is to feed our viewing wants. And since with the recent and upcoming price increases are bringing the cost differential to nearly zero, it makes switching a better proposition than it has ever been as long as you can get what you want from both.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> Very true, Dish doesn't do sports as well as Direct. For me Dish's sports coverage is fine and I won't miss a single sporting event that I want to watch and that would be true even with the miserable cable company we have down here. Sports is not on my list of things to worry about!
> 
> But the reason we have 2 similar in many respects, sat providers is to feed our viewing wants. And since with the recent and upcoming price increases are bringing the cost differential to nearly zero, it makes switching a better proposition than it has ever been as long as you can get what you want from both.


Thank you for being civil, if you like dish keep it if you like DirecTV keep it. Information should be why did you choose and what makes it better. My 2 reasons are sports and kids programs the other guy does not have a want-need in them so dish works fine. 
What I would
I'd love to see is all alacart channels but that will never happen.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I see no reason not to be civil. I have a love/hate relationship with both services and have subscribed to both multiple times. It is strictly a pay for service provided business deal, nothing personal in it at all. Playing by the rules both sat providers use, I switch when it is in my best interest. Just as I haggle for a better price when buying a car.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> I see no reason not to be civil. I have a love/hate relationship with both services and have subscribed to both multiple times. It is strictly a pay for service provided business deal, nothing personal in it at all. Playing by the rules both sat providers use, I switch when it is in my best interest. Just as I haggle for a better price when buying a car.


I'm talking about being civil on here not with dish or DirecTV. I get mad quickly with the CSRs but then I'm very nice with retention people.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

I always keep forgetting around here that God forbid if you criticize ANYTHING about D*...



donalddickerson2005 said:


> That's what I am saying this guy say hln well we get it in HD





> Thank you for being civil


Don't know if this was directed at me &/or what was NOT civil about my answer toward you...but to your point about HLN & to repeat the salient (lacking) HD lineup point:



dishrich said:


> *at the time I dumped D* last summer*, this is what D* did NOT have in HD, that E* DID:


You DO understand that some of these HD channels, including HLN, JUST now became available a week ago - again, when I dumped D* over SIX months ago, I decided that waiting TWO years was long enough for D* to **** or get off the pot - as well as the receiver issues I had. Sorry if this is not civil enough; it's kind of hard to sugar coat it otherwise. :shrug:

As far as being "civil" toward D* - I tried (nicely) 3 times to get them to do something w/my POS receivers; they would NOT; so I told them simply to shut it off - simple as that.  
BUT for something nice I CAN say about D*...they didn't want their POS DVR's back, so I was able to keep them - & am watching all of my shows that are still on them at my leisure. So I didn't loose any of my existing shows by switching & am watching them as I have time. 

Honestly if D* had come thru with properly working receivers, & if they had had all those new HD channels back THEN, I probably would have still been with them. But truthfully overall, E* works better for me now...


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

dishrich said:


> OK, what IS the (real) diff then...*the point is*, whatever you want to call it, it's NOT a big deal for a "just disco'd sub" to get the SAME offers as new customers, ONCE you pull the plug entirely - obviously by all the posts here to this effect. Although in my case, they also offered to pay $200 toward the ETF of my "new provider" - which frankly, is a joke, considering the ETF would be almost DOUBLE this...thx but NO thx.


*The point is* you wanted clarification to what I was saying, and so, I clarified. A new customer offer is given only once per account. _Generally_ a "Winback" offer is given only once to an account, so you could not take advantage of the system. The $200 towards the ETF is obviously not a good idea if you just signed up with another provider, but if you're 14 months into your new contract, it is.


----------



## donalddickerson2005 (Feb 13, 2012)

goinsleeper said:


> *The point is* you wanted clarification to what I was saying, and so, I clarified. A new customer offer is given only once per account. _Generally_ a "Winback" offer is given only once to an account, so you could not take advantage of the system. The $200 towards the ETF is obviously not a good idea if you just signed up with another provider, but if you're 14 months into your new contract, it is.


I don't know anyone who goes into a 24 month contract and then asks another company to pay to get out. 
Unless something extremely bad happens I will never switch from DirecTV.


----------

